# Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen



## taks (15. November 2008)

*Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

Abend zusammen

Dieser Artikel ist mir gerade in die Finger gerutscht.

Ich wusste garnicht das in Europa so grosse unterschiede bestehen.
z.B.in Moldavien haben die Bürger im durchschnitt im Jahr 800€ (nach abzug steuern etc.) zur verfügung. In Liechtenstein hingegen sind es 45000€ pro Einwohner.


Wer sichs durchlesen will, hier ein Link:

http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/artikel/0,2828,575079,00.html


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

najoa man muss das halt mit dem jeweiligen Preisniveau in den Ländern vergleichen...

Aber ich stimme dir zu: Das ist schon erschreckend und arg wenig...
Schau doch mal im thread "die Linke" vorbei btw 

greetz


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

noch geiler ist folgende Tabelle Mindestlohn ? Wikipedia

würdet ihr für 0,65€/h arbeiten gehen?


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*



> This is almost a rhetorical question



theLamer


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

Ich hab heute (gerade eben) die Dokumentation "Let's make money" im Kino gesehen. Sollte jeder mal gesehen haben. Echt erschreckend und lehrreich.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

Gehört Moldawien zur EU?


----------



## taks (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

Europa, nicht EU. 

Let's make Money hab ich auch vor ein, zwei Wochen gesehen.
Vorallem unsere Pensionskassengelder in Spanien haben mich da beeindruckt -.-


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*



taks schrieb:


> Europa, nicht EU.



Das war ja meine Frage. Geographisch zu Europa, aber Moldawien ist nicht in der europäischen Union.

Solche Länder gibt es genügend. Moldawien ist nur etwas näher an Deutschland dran. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Lebenshaltungskosten dort um vielfaches niedriger sind.

Das BIP pro Kopf Einkommen würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## taks (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

auf wiki steht dass das BIP 1800$ pro kopf sind.

in Liechtenstein sind es 130'000$ pro Kopf.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> würdet ihr für 0,65€/h arbeiten gehen?


Würde aber erklären, warum in Ländern wie Bulgarien Korruption so ein großes Problem ist. Für die Erlöse, die illegal eingeführte Waren wie z.B. Tropenholz aus Vietnam bringen, kann man bei Bedarf ganze bulgarischen Polizeistationen etwas _nicht sehen lassen_.


----------



## p1t (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich hab heute (gerade eben) die Dokumentation "Let's make money" im Kino gesehen. Sollte jeder mal gesehen haben. Echt erschreckend und lehrreich.



Der Trailer sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, ich glaub ich guck mir den Film auch mal an.


----------



## DOTL (16. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

Habe mir den Trailer gerade angeschaut. Hmm... Wirkt schon etwas sensationell aufgemacht.

Übrigens, privare kann neben berauben auch befreien bedeuten. Allerdings verwendet man für befreien eher liberare, daher stammt z.B. auch das Englische liberty. 
Insofern kommt das Wort Privatisierung sicherlich von privare, nur bezweifle ich, dass der Ursprung wirklich in der Bedeutung "berauben" zu finden ist. Jenes würde aufgrund des Kontextes und Wortstamms auch wenig Sinn ergeben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. November 2008)

*AW: Die Kaufkraft in Europa - Moldaven müssen mit 800€ im Jahr auskommen*

der "Trailer" ist besser  www.spiegel.de/video/video-38512.html


----------

